# Good luck Kerry for your HSG tomorrow!



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, not sure if you will see this before tomorrow but just wanted to say GOOD LUCK for tomorrow.  

I really hope its good news and you get the all clear  xxx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

GOOD LUCK!!!

let us know how you get on hun

take it easy

    
DRE
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Boo,

I agree with the other nutters   all the luck in the world for tomorrow      keep us posted

Kelly x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

That goes for me too
       

Love sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bless....you've got me all choked up ! Your all so lovely!

Thank you for you good wishes...I will let you know tomorrow PM how it goes.  Just hoping they tell me something whilest I'm there .

Hope your all ok, love you lots  
xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kerry,

Hope it went well,will log on in the morning to check on you  

Kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lovelies,

Well.......all clear! Was very uncomfortable for the few minutes I had to lie there, but really wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.  Had a few cramps afterwards and since, but feel OK. Have had a bad headache all day though.

She said it looked like verything was clear. I'm assuming they will send the X-Rays thru to my Cons & GP. Going to book an appointment with GP next week to check it out and get my new prescription for the   pills, and get Dh's   results from his 2nd test. Fingers crossed they will be OK.

DH took me for lunch afterwards, bless him. Had a lovely afternon shopping for wall paper (yay finally getting bedroom done!) and putting up pictures in lounge, so thats finished now.

Anyway, sorry for rambling. It's weird not being on here all day then coming back to find loads of posts!


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Kerry

so glad it went ok - and that its all clear!!!

well done you



dre
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

kerry so glad it went ok for you  

love
suzie xx


----------



## helenmoo (Feb 7, 2005)

Awww Kerry hun, I'm really pleased everything went ok. Fingers crossed for dh's count and ur docs appointment!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

YEAH!!!!  

fab news hun, so glad you got the all clear!

catch up later xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Great news hunny!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Kelly,
Thats great news!!

Vickilouxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Excellent news...glad to hear it was clear !

Take care
Natasha


----------

